# broken bottom glass



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

When I moved to coquitlam back in December the moving company I used cracked my 75 gal tank, they are not accepting responsibility for this of course. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could take it to get the bottom glass replaced. It's got a crack almost down the entire length of the bottom. I would prefer the most cost effective place, I wasn't counting on having to fix t so soon after getting it. Thanks so much!

Kitten


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah moving companies are ____ , call around to some glass shops, the other option is to cut away all silicone inside your self, go get a piece of glass cut to be an exact fit and leave your cracked bottom in and put the new one on top then reseal, 

my 2 cents
re sealing is easy got get really good razor blades and some aq safe silicone and you can diy that bad boy by dinner


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Unless you can DIY, sometimes you are better off to buy a new/used one to replace. To reeplace tohe bottom you will basically need to reseal the whole tank as I believe the side glass sits on top of the bottom pane. Alos I think the bottom pane is usually tempered too so that's pricey. Check the classifieds here, there's usually plenty of great deals.


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

why aren't they accepting responsibility?check over the fine print in your contract with them.they should have liability insurance,and if you paid for insurance for the move,they should have to accept responsibility.if your glass is cracked it is not tempered


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

King Ed has 75 gallon tanks new for 100 bux. What's your time worth?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Definitely get a used/new one. If you have to cut a piece of new glass with the right thickness, you would be looking at $50 - $70 plus $10 for silicon, masking tapes, etc etc. You end up with an old tank that might develop other problem.

You may be able to fetch $20 off CL to sell as a reptile tank.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the wonderful responses! I also found a chip on the side, and I found a a decent deal on cut glass, is the bottom glass really tempered? My son and I will do it as a summer project along with building it a custom stand.

just need to know for sure if the bottom glass is tempered?

thanks,
Kitten


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you see a crack, it should not be tempered. 

The tempering process is supposed to strengthen the glass. At the same time, the glass will shatter into little pieces so no one will get cut - used in your patio doors by building code.

If it is thick enough, it does not need to be tempered. As far as I know, most old Hagen tanks are not tempered as all as they use thicker glass.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

This aquarium realistically is not worth repairing, very labour intensive to rebuild the entire aquarium and likely no cheaper then a new one. That is without considering how you will feel if you go through all of that work and expense to have 75 gallons potentially leak everywhere. Great from a project perspective but IMO not worth the risk and time.


----------

